# [SOLVED] This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Adminis



## UseHerFrendlee (Nov 1, 2007)

Attention all Tech Support Gurus/Saviors:

upset:I can't access *Control Panel*. I can't view properties on *My Computer*. I can't turn back on *System Restore*. I can't *Set Program Access and Defaults *either. I have already tried a scan from _hijack this_, and have saved a logfile. I did a scan with _PC Pitstop_ and _Ad-Aware SE_, and have not "fixed" anything (just saved logfiles). Norton found nothing. There is only one user on my computer, and I am the Administrator. I would be happy to provide all information on the logfiles, but could someone please let me know what I should include so that there is not alot of extra information that nobody needs? my computer is *SCREWED*. any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. thanks alot.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Administrato*

Hi, welcome to TSF.

Please follow the 5 steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------



## UseHerFrendlee (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Administrato*

I have already read these 5 things, and I can't even get past step one which is to access the *control panel*. where should I go from here?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Administrato*

Just miss that step out and put a note on your post saying you couldnt access Control Panel


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Administrato*

Provide all the relevant info you can and post your query: http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/

Let the analysts know you're not able to complete the 5 steps.


----------



## UseHerFrendlee (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Administrato*

ok, I will. thanks alot. I appreciate it.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Administrato*

A lot of spyware has been locking users out of system areas lately. I have created a few files that should allow you access back into Control Panel as well as possibly other system areas.

http://www.rusnakweb.com/src/reg.html

If you are locked out of a section, for example Control Panel, download the fix file from my webpage above. Once it is downloaded, double click on it. The file will ask you if you wish to enter the information into the registry. Click YES. This file should re-enable your access to the blocked access, if it does not let me know.

If you cannot download the fix file, or it does not work properly post back and we'll remove the access denied problems manually using regedit. 

Also, some of the files may require a reboot before the ill effects of the spyware are reversed. Note that the files might not work if the spyware changes the setting back.

Once you gain access to control panel follow the 5 steps as noted above to get help removing the spyware, my files will only restore your blocked access.

On a side note, a lot of malware has been going around lately that locks users out of system areas using Group Policy registry settings. A full list of registry keys and the system areas they can block is located here. <<< Perhaps this can be stickied?

Hope it helps,
BMR777


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions...but I AM the Administrato*

Also, I haven't made a fix to re-enable system restore but this article might help: http://windowsxp.mvps.org/srpolicy.htm

Edit: Here's a fix I found that _may_ re-enable set program access and defaults for you. This assumes you have some knowledge of regedit, if you are confused just let me know and I'll walk you through it.



> Administrative policies for Set Program Access and Defaults
> There are two administrative policies to control the Set Program Access and Defaults feature. One policy removes the icon from the Start menu, and one policy hides the Set Program Access and Defaults section in the Add or Remove Programs tool in Control Panel.
> Remove the Set Program Access and Defaults icon from the Start menu
> Warning Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk.
> ...


BMR777


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Just to reiterate.....while the regfixes of BMR777 may possibly allow you access to previously disabled admin function, they do not address the most likely root cause of such sudden change. Infection.

If the infection files and their loading points are not addressed as well, the policy changes may be restored at a next reboot. Leaving you right back where you were. 

Even if that does not happen, do not let lack of previous symptoms prevent you from following up.

Best thing to do unless you are an advanced user is to seek help in the HijackThis Log Help forum after following the steps outlined earlier in this thread.


----------

